# cervical cancer?i'm really upset!



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

hey guys! remember a few months ago i posted because i had no period,now its been 6 months, and i've been off the pill like since last january,i saw my GYNO last week,and i told her about my situation,fisrt she said its not the pill because when i stoped it i was having my period until june,then everything stop,i also told her i play tons of hockey, like 4 times a week, she is positive that is the probleme,and no i'm not pregnet,so she gave me hormones pills for 5 days to help me start my period and now i'm on my 5 day and i did not have it,and i did not play hockey in 5 days either,i told her that i did not have any pain whatsoever, during sex or i dont have anything going on, its like my uterus is gone!..but i remember 2 weeks ago i had a really bad IBS attact, and then my uterus was like killing me and the same time,i was on the toilet and the pain was unbarable i pass out on the floor, i woke up cold sweat,i feel like vomating etc....i forgot to tell my gyno,it was really scary,i'm going to see her again on december 16, she also send me for blood test,now she did not talk about cervical cancer, but a few years ago i had pre-cancer cells on my cervix,and i was tlaking to some lady and she said that maybe i have canser because i dont have period and i get bad pains once in awile and this lady also said that she was put back on the pill because of that, but i dont believe it,anyways i will soon find out i sould lisent to my GYNO and not anybody else,i'm just scared anyways does anybody here have any advice?or went true the same thing as me?any feedback would be apriciated!


----------



## Silvertree (Nov 2, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't trust anyone who put me on the pill. I wouldn't be too concerned just yet.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I assume you have been pap smeared regularly because you had some abnormal cells? They should know if it is progressing.Heavy exercise can cause period issues and I don't know if that resolves within a few days of not exercising. This does need to be sorted out, call the doctor to say the pills didn't trigger a period, that may be an important clue as to what they need to check out.I don't know anyone, personally, who had lack of periods as a cervical cancer sign (I had a friend with a pituitary problem that had sudden loss of periods, usually it is something that upsets the hormone balance in other places not cervical cancer) Most pain the the uterus is NOT cancer.I would focus on what the Gyno says, if you listen to enough people you will get all the one in a million horror stories that get really scary, and it will drive you nuts







The blood tests should tell if it is a hormone problem, and where that is http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001219.htm is a good site and lists the various things that can cause this.The exercise thing may take some time to reverse if that ends up being it. If your body fat is too low, etc. it may take a month or two of the correct balance of calories and exercise before the body realizes is is not in the "do not have a pregnancy now there is no food to sustain the pregnancy" mode.K.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

After i stopped taking bc pills I didnt have a period for 7 months. Finally my gyn put me on provera (think it was only for 5-7 days) and I finally did get it. I don't think not having a period means you have cancer. As long as you are getting regular paps don't worry about it.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

well, when i stop the BC pill i had my period, until june of this year and it stop, so my GYNO told me that if i was not to have a period,it would of been right away when i stop the pill,but you guys give great advice and now i feel so much better! but i still have no period! do we really need to have one?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well you don't technically need one, but the reason you are not having one should be tracked down.If it is from thyroid issues, or a growth on the pituitary or something like that, the thing that is causing the lack of periods needs to be treated, since they often have other effects if left alone for too long.If you are exercising/dieting enough to not have them and that is the only issue, it may be a sign you are overdoing it and need to rebalance. Some female athletes because of the competative nature of where they are in that aspect of their life just can't get it balance out enough. I think the biggest issue some of them face is the same imbalance of nutrients with the alteration of hormones can make it harder to get their bones as strong as they should get during young adulthood, which can be an issue later in life.So it isn't that you need them for the body to be healthy (they now prescribe pills so woman only get a few periods a year) but the what causes you not to have them, may not be healthy in the long run.K.


----------

